# Общедоступные форумы > Мероприятия. >  SAKSANPAIMENKOIRIEN SUOJELUMESTARUUSKILPAILUT 2009

## Tatjana K

В ФИНЛЯНДИИ В ГОРОДЕ ИМАТРА 4.-6.9.2009 СОСТОИТСЯ ЧЕМПИОНАТ ФИНЛЯНДИИ ПО SchH3

СУДЬИ.                                             
KLAUS SCHEREIBER     (A)                     
GUNTHER MULLEGGER  (B)                     
JARI KOKKONEN          (C)                     

ФИГУРАНТЫ.
JANNE TAKKINE                    
TEUVO KOSKINEN
RAMI LEINO





www.splimatra.net

----------


## Tatjana

Таня, спасибо за информацию. Пожалуйста, как только будет известен список участников скинь пожалуйста сюда. :Ab:

----------


## jarvenmaa

> В ФИНЛЯНДИИ В ГОРОДЕ ИМАТРА 4.-6.9.2009 СОСТОИТСЯ ЧЕМПИОНАТ ФИНЛЯНДИИ ПО SchH.


Всего 5 км от нашей границы! С елки в бинокль можно наблюдать! Опять я визу не сделал вовремя! :Ak:  Придется на елку лезть.

----------


## Tatjana K

А я туда поеду. На данный момент на сколько я знаю будет 50-60 собак .Из Котки едет 13 собак.

----------


## Tatjana K

Всю информацию по очкам можно будет отслеживать  по адресу www.splimatra.net

----------


## Tatjana K

Кому интересно соревнования будут проходить на центральной  спортивной площадке Кархумяе

----------


## Tatjana

Тут список участников http://www.splimatra.net/suojelu2009/kilpailijat.php

----------


## Tatjana

Результаты: http://www.splimatra.net/suojelu2009/tulokset.php

----------


## Tatjana

Уже ясно, что Томми выиграл, никто его не обойдет. Как же долго он шел к этой победе!!! Поздравляем его! :0433:  :0433:  :0433: 
Обратите внимание на оценки в защите. Вот это средний уровень!!!
От Татьяны ждем рассказа о соревнованиях.

----------


## Tatjana K

Все обязательно расскажу  на выходных. Сейчас нет времени сесть и написать много работы .сорри.

----------


## Sergey Starovoytov

Тоже поздравляю Томми! (жаль что поздравление не дойдет до него :-) ). Очень было приятно у него подрессироваться в июне, и просто пообщаться.
Подскажите только, как такое возможно, ч-т страны проводится в даты проведения ЧМ ФЦИ? Т.е. мало того что он не является отборочным стартом на ЧМ ФЦИ, на нем еще и не участвуют сильнейшие спортсмпены... Или в Финляндии идет четкое разделение между стартами где участвуют немецкие овчарки и малинуа?

----------


## jarvenmaa

> Подскажите только, как такое возможно, ч-т страны проводится в даты проведения ЧМ ФЦИ? Т.е. мало того что он не является отборочным стартом на ЧМ ФЦИ, на нем еще и не участвуют сильнейшие спортсмпены... Или в Финляндии идет четкое разделение между стартами где участвуют немецкие овчарки и малинуа?


Это чемпионат SPL-Объединения Немецких Овчарок Финляндии, он является последним отборочным стартом на Чемпионат WUSV и малинуа в нем не могут участвовать по своей породной принадлежности.

----------


## Sergey Starovoytov

> Это чемпионат SPL-Объединения Немецких Овчарок Финляндии, он является последним отборочным стартом на Чемпионат WUSV и малинуа в нем не могут участвовать по своей породной принадлежности.


Спасибо, теперь понятно  :Ab:

----------


## Tatjana

> Тоже поздравляю Томми! (жаль что поздравление не дойдет до него :-) ). Очень было приятно у него подрессироваться в июне, и просто пообщаться.
> Подскажите только, как такое возможно, ч-т страны проводится в даты проведения ЧМ ФЦИ? Т.е. мало того что он не является отборочным стартом на ЧМ ФЦИ, на нем еще и не участвуют сильнейшие спортсмпены... Или в Финляндии идет четкое разделение между стартами где участвуют немецкие овчарки и малинуа?


Cерёжа, подавляющая часть сильнейших спортсменов в мире с н.о. не ориентированы на ЧМ ФЦИ.
Вспомни, ведь еще совсем недавно было противостояние между FCI и WUSV. Сейчас отношения более толерантные, но факт остается фактом: даже не все ЛГА прошли в Германии. Какой же тут ЧМ ФЦИ? :Ap: 
В прошлом году я разговаривала с Петером Роде по поводу мирового спорта, так вот по его словам для самих немцев самым престижным мероприятием в мире является БСП (может Катя Вилкова меня поправит, если не все немцы так считают... :Ab: ) И действительно, по грандиозности мероприятия, по *качеству оценивания*, качеству собак и масштабности равного мероприятия в Мире я не видела.
Я еще хочу добавить о том, что на ЧМ ФЦИ крайне необьективное судейство и защита победителя на 98 сделана на игре, мои убеждения нарушает. Собака во всех фазах контроля переходит в послушание, ни о какой защитной работе и нет речи. Фарс. У меня совсем иное видение защитной работы, да и не только у меня.))) 
Смотреть вот тут: http://ipo.nu/video.asp

----------


## Tatjana

> Это чемпионат SPL-Объединения Немецких Овчарок Финляндии, он является последним отборочным стартом на Чемпионат WUSV и малинуа в нем не могут участвовать по своей породной принадлежности.


Андрей, в Финляндии это не последний старт - это единственный старт, по которому формируется команда на ВУСВ.

----------


## Sergey Starovoytov

Татьян, я знаю что у немчатников всего мира ЧМ ВУСВ и БСП котируются выше чем ЧМ ФЦИ:) Но эта ситуация с отборочными на ЧМ ВУСВ прям на войну какую-то похожа, нет? Вот захочет кто-то из Финляндии с немцем поехать на ЧМ ФЦИ, навести там шоруху, или может просто интересно посоревноваться с малинуа. А потом - на ЧМ ВУСВ рвануть. А тут даже такую возможность не дают, т.к. если на ФЦИ едешь, на ВУСВ просто даже не сможешь отобораться . Т.е. непонятно зачем искуственно ставить человека перед выбором "или то, или другое", почему не дать ему свободу выбора?
О судействе. Ты считаешь что Дигель изменил своим принципам судейства по каким-то причинам? Раньше то он вроде не был замечен к лояльности к игровым собакам. Да и Лариса Цветкова вот говорит что он на этом ЧМ уделял внимание доминантности собак по отношению к фигуранту и серьезно снижал оценки игровым собакам. Чтобы было понятно, я с тобой тут не спорю, просто хотелось бы тебя лучше понять.

----------


## Tatjana

Серёжа, 2 Чемпионата мира в течении месяца для собаки и проводника наверное трудноваты... Не знаю, почему финны проводят такой серьезный старт в эти же числа? Я тоже этого не понимаю.
По поводу Дигеля. Я лично с ним не общалась и не знаю его принципов. Могу одно сказать, что малинуа несомненно выигрывают своей функциональностью, но вот о твердости характера можно поспорить. Современный мир научился так искусно обучать и так технично завуалировать огрехи характера, что принятые критерии оценивания не позволяют выводить победителя по принципам пользовательных качеств. Не в кое мере не критикую Дигеля. Он еще выполнял и политическую миссию. :Ab:

----------


## Sergey Starovoytov

> Не знаю, почему финны проводят такой серьезный старт в эти же числа? Я тоже этого не понимаю.


Вот и я об этом...

----------


## Tatjana K

Что меня поразило сразу так это организация чемпионата : 
Указатели место проведения были выставлены по пути следования заблаговременно
Парковки автомобилей разделялись на две группы: для участников ближе к стадиону , для зрителей чуть отдаленнее
Были регулировщики управляющие передвижением автомобилей.
Мест  где поесть   много и еда разнообразна ,что не создавало проблем зрителям и участникам подкрепиться без затраты лишнего времени.
Выступления проходили строго по расписанию без проволочек и накладок.  Постоянно по громкой связи дaвалась информация о перерывах и начале состязаний. После каждого выступления информация о результатах  и месте участника сразу появлялас в интернете.
  В чемпионате был   зарегистрирован 61 участник, но до конца дошли не все по разным причинам. Количество зрителей тоже впечатлило не смотря на плохую погоду . В пятницу и воскрение дождь шел стеной не перестовая, в связи с чем у многих результаты  хуже чем должны быть. Только в субботу погода радовала нас. 
 Судьи 
Часть А
Klaus Scheiberg
Судья с 1994 года. Судил чемпионат Германии часть А , чемпионат Америки В и Финляндия С. Воспитал 15 щенков из которых 12 достигли хороших результатов.
Часть В.
Gunthter Mullegger
 Начиная с 1980 года активно участвует в Австрийской федерации немецких овчарок. С 1984 - 1993 являлся обучающим фигурантом. С 1993 судья.
 Его собаки:
Aron (Collie) SchH3
Alf vom Beatenhof SchH3
Geri vom Beatenhof SchH3
Ike vom Beatenhof SchH3
Dando vom Hoher Haus -  в процессе
С 1996- 2007 являлся начальником команды Австрии на чемпионате WUSV.
Часть С.
Jari Kokkonen
Начал заниматься с нем. овчарками с 1991 года , но начиная с 1994 занимаеться с собаками рабочего разведения. Сертификат фигуранта получил в 1998 году , а судьей стал начиная с 1991 года. Воспитал несколько собак из которах две получили SchH3.

  О качестве судейства пока сказать трудно так  как являюсь «начинающим спортсменом» и не знаю всех тонкостей, и ньюансов. На мой взгляд  судейство части В было строгим, судейство части С  помягче.
Отдельного внимания заслуживают фигуранты их было двое . Один работал на лобовой атаке, другой проводил все остальное. Второй , на мой взгляд,  работал  очень технично в отличии от первого, хотя и первый был не плох . Это  связано с его конституцией ( для лобовой атаки первый  слишком легок).
 Что касается спортсменов , Котка выступала двумя командами в кол-ве 13 собак (одна из команд  заняла второе место). Многих собак которых я видела в июле на экзамене по ИПО у  П. Рохде получали хороший результат, на чемпионате выступали  хуже.  С чем это связано ?  Может с плохими погодными условиями. Лидеры постоянно менялись. Tunturi Susanna  с  Bacteroides Sera  которая лидировала до последней части ( набрав на следе 100 на защите 95 ) получив на  послушани всего 83  осталась только четвертой . Выполняя послушание на барьере А собака вернулась через штакет , а при высыле вперед побежала в сторону стеллажа для аппорта, но при команде лежать легла мгновенно. Хочу заметить, что у многих участников при высыле вперед собаки делали теже самые ошибки.
Но я все же рада  результатами чемпиона. Наш ведущий фигурант занял первое место.   Поздравляю Томми Ванхала с не легкой победой.

----------


## jarvenmaa

Таня, спасибо большое за интересный рассказ.



> Tunturi Susanna  с  Bacteroides Sera  которая лидировала до последней части ( набрав на следе 100 на защите 95 ) получив на  послушани всего 83  осталась только четвертой . Выполняя послушание на барьере А собака вернулась через штакет , а при высыле вперед побежала в сторону стеллажа для аппорта, но при команде лежать легла мгновенно. Хочу заметить, что у многих участников при высыле вперед собаки делали теже самые ошибки.


Я на прошедшем у нас в Петрозаводске семинаре, похоже, уже получил втык за подготовку собаки к совершению такой же ошибки. :Ag: 



> Но я все же рада  результатами чемпиона. Наш ведущий фигурант занял первое место.   Поздравляю Томми Ванхала с не легкой победой.


Мы с Таней тоже следили за происходящим в Иматра. Я, правда, не знаком с Томми, но, глядя на Таню, болел за него. И с интересом следил за выступлением своего знакомого, занявшего 5-е место.
Спрасибо! :Ax:

----------


## Tatjana

Таня, кто на тебя там произвел впечатление в защите? Какая собака? И у кого было самое красивое послушание в общем, а не по баллам?
Я понимаю, что ты еще новичёк, и всё же напиши, хотя бы со своего взгляда. :Ab:

----------


## Tatjana K

Конечно мне многие собаки там понравились даже те  которые набирали мало очков.  Хорошо выступали в основном взрослые собаки  те , что помоложе соответственно послабее . У молодых во всей схеме послушания отработаны не все моменты.  Но когда смотришь только сильных собак не интересно как говорится « глаз замыливается « . Мне как начинающему спортсмену было интересно и слабеньких посмотреть какие у них не доработки , ошибки и вообще какие  казусы с ними происходят. Делают ошибки не только собаки , но и проводники , причем глупые ошибки, за которые теряют очки. Например: касание рукой , сделано меньше шагов чем положено, поощрение не в нужный момент и т. п. Я  представляю как потом гнобишь себя за те глупо потерянные баллы. Для этого и существуют соревнования на которых не только нужно показывать свои умения,  но и уметь справляться со своими нервами, уметь принимать мгновенно решение в непредвиденной ситуации. Взять например Сусанну из Котки я много раз видела её собаку на тренировках, в июле на экзамене  у Петера это очень сильная собака. Сейчас же такой казус. Потом Санна Йоронен на чемпионате завалила часть В 79 очков  С 88  в июле отработала просто блестяще.  Защита понравилась у многих У Хелунен Тимо 98, Койо Рейо 95, Рапила Пертти 97,

----------


## Tatjana K

Suojelun SM 2010
В Финляндии в городе Куопио 9 -12.09.2010 чемпионат Финляндии SchH.
www.splkuopio.net ( затем "клик " на Suojelun SM 2010)


           Tuomarit. Судьи.

            A Josef Schallegruber, It&#228;valta ESITTELY 

            B Vicente Ferre, Espanja ESITTELY

            C G&#252;nther Diegel, Saksa ESITTELY

Maalimiehet. Фигуранты.

            Rami Leino

            Hannu Vasarainen

            varalla Janne Takkinen

----------


## Tatjana

Таня, спасибо за инфо!!!
54 участника - не слабо. :Ap:

----------


## Tatjana K

*Sbornaja komanda Finljandii na chempionat mira IPO 2010.*
Suomen IPO-joukkue MM-kisoissa H&#228;meenlinnassa 16.-19.9.2010  
Reijo Kojo &  GSD Bacteroides Sabo  
Jan Vartiainen & MAL Karat vom Roten Milan  
Ismo Tabell & MAL Ruutipussi Apina  
Susanna Tunturi & GSD Bacteroides Sera  
Jaani Vatanen-Laine & MAL Mecberger Ferguson  
Taisto Lepp&#228;l&#228; & MAL Ja-Cami's Giga  
Rami Leino & MAL Kira

----------


## Tatjana

В сборной много новых имён... Однако...

----------

